# ...



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Can get a new carbine model for around $230 or a walmart one for the same price.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

you can get one around here for ~185.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Look into a Savage or Marlin for your .22 put good glass on it and forget about the Ruger!! :2cents:

Deer rifle "well how much do you want to spend" A Marlin 30-30 Winchester is all you may ever need.

Revolver for double action it would be hard to beat a Smith and Wesson 686 in .357 or a 629 in .44 mag.

If you like single actions look to a Ruger blackhawk!

Or go with a Savage .223 Remington and with the 1:9 twist "40-62 gr bullets" and have a do all gun! Deer, Rabbit, pests, varmints, predators etc. etc..................

Or forget all that and Grab a Remington 1300 12 Ga or a Winchester 1200/1300 12 GA shotgun and really stop fooling around!!!


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

http://savagearms.com/rimfire_home.htm

Check em' out.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i prefer the 30-30 winchester for deer rifle...but since you cant use rifle to hunt deer in ohio im reduced to shotgun.

i can hunt cyote with a 30-30 but not a deer wtf mate?


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

a henry golden boy is a great 22. for a deer rifle i like the savage 308.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

hah, bmx I have the same problem here in New York. I think it's because during deer season there are more hunters in the field and it's more hazardous?

Anyways. For a .22 you can get a ruger 10/22 around here for 100. A decent rifle would be a bolt action .30-06. Buying one from savage, with wood stock, would run you about 500-600. A decent handgun would be, as said, a .357 by Smith & Wesson


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Don't take this personal, but... this topic and many similar to it have been covered a thousand times. Take time to do a search, and you'll find the answers you're looking for.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

dlip said:


> Don't take this personal, but... this topic and many similar to it have been covered a thousand times. Take time to do a search, and you'll find the answers you're looking for.


Yes, the topic has been discussed but there are some new opinions on this topic that I find good to read.

I myself have been looking at .22 for a while and this info helps. Likewise, I am looking to purchase a 30/30 for my son and I am considering a lever action. Seams hard to find any place that is has this gun in stock. Anyone have a recommendation for a 30/30?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/centerfire/336C.aspx



















The shots marked in black are a slow fire group and the shots not marked are a rapid fire group. Both at 100 yards off of sandbags. Used Federal Power-Shok 150 gr. Soft Point Flat Nose bullets. First 6 rounds through the rifle. I didn't mess with it.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Jiffy, is that a 30/30? What do you think for a kid 12? Looks like a perfect gun - light, good size for youth or adult and accurate out of the box.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I think it would be perfect! Keep your shots relatively close, 100 yrds. and in, and you should have some venison this fall. If you want you can mount a scope on it but I would teach him to shoot irons first.

Whatever you decide on make sure he can hit what he's shooting at. Practice with him. Confidence is everything. :beer:

The only drawback that I can think of is the little thing does jump a bit. It really doesn't kick but it does jump up. Its a light little rifle. That might surprise him a bit. It depends on the kid I guess. It all boils down to practice.

Oh yeah, you will be surprised with the trigger on this rifle. Its not too bad for a stock 30-30 and its WAAAY better than the trigger on the 94's. IMO.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks, really looks like the perfect choice. Now just need to find someone who carries, price appears to be around $400.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You should be able to find that rifle just about anywhere. Its a very common rifle and rather inexpensive. I think I paid 350 or 360 for mine new in the box last year.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

The Ruger 10/22 has been around for a long time and is very reliable. It's comparable to the Remington 870 as an auto .22. It's durable, cost effective, and performance is great. Hands down pretty hard to beat.


----------

